# Lighting Unit / Flaps Fluval Roma 200



## robedadam (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Recently got my Roma 200 tank, no lid / flaps / canopy or lighting system. Debating on building my own lighting system.

My first question is: does anyone know if I buy 3 "flaps" lids for my tank, they will cover it, in it's entirety? The tank is usually made up of x2 flaps and a lighting unit / canopy in the centre, but I can't find any measurements for these.

Was hoping to buy x3 flaps and make the middle one a lighting unit myself by using something like:
Glomat T8 Starter Unit 40w Electronic Ballast Double Aquarium Lighting Accessories for Sale

Appreciate your help in advance


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

Just sent you a Private message mate.


----------



## robedadam (Sep 18, 2012)

Snappyarcher said:


> Just sent you a Private message mate.


Thanks! Hagen are slightly too expensive though


----------

